# LEANGAINS?!?



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Does anyone know when the lean gains book is out? I want to learn more about this method so I can start it


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

just use the website i think you can gather everything you can from there and fill in the banks with educated guesses.

but to answer your question, no one knows because Martin whinges at anyone who asks!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Hah that book will be a while! So join the very big que....

Check out www.rippedbody.jp

Andy Morgan outlines more on calculating macros suitable for the leangains approach

Also, a macro calculator can be found here

http://www.1percentedge.com/ifcalc/

Requires flash, so u gotta be on the comp (or android) for it to work.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Jut use the website. Very informative. I did intermittent fasting in jan and it was great. Went from 14st to 12.6 in 2 months.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

its pretty simple, he did do a small ebook, google leangains pdf


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

You want to get all vascular and sh1t??


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Steuk said:


> Jut use the website. Very informative. I did intermittent fasting in jan and it was great. Went from 14st to 12.6 in 2 months.


How come you stopped?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

The_Leangains_Approach_Final.pdf

theres the PDF mate


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Can someone please explain how you're suppose to change your foods on training/resting days? My diet is always consistent throughout both.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Fat said:


> Can someone please explain how you're suppose to change your foods on training/resting days? My diet is always consistent throughout both.


Read the PDF lol we're not gonna spoonfeed you everything!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

k3z said:


> How come you stopped?


because he realised he was only 12 and a half stone?!?!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

k3z said:


> How come you stopped?


Well basically mate I lost most my beer gut and that's all I really wanted to achieve. Im not after the "beach body" look I prefer to carry a tiny bit of weight and look stocky. Also and I couldn't bare going under 12,6 in weight lol. I'm back upto about 13 now.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> because he realised he was only 12 and a half stone?!?!


Yes exactly lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Fat said:


> Can someone please explain how you're suppose to change your foods on training/resting days? My diet is always consistent throughout both.


Here are my Marcos on LG


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Steuk said:


> Well basically mate I lost most my beer gut and that's all I really wanted to achieve. Im not after the "beach body" look I prefer to carry a tiny bit of weight and look stocky. Also and I couldn't bare going under 12,6 in weight lol. I'm back upto about 13 now.


So do you just use it when cutting? I think you can make it a lifestyle so long as you can cram in a lot of food within the eating window. That way there no need for a cutting phase!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

k3z said:


> So do you just use it when cutting? I think you can make it a lifestyle so long as you can cram in a lot of food within the eating window. That way there no need for a cutting phase!


I no exactly what you mean about making it a lifestyle. I didnt eat after 8pm and my first meal was 12.30 at lunch. And I really enjoyed it once my body ajusted. sounds random I no. I don't really cut mate only did it because I got lazy with the gym last year and grew a belly haha.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I am reading the PDF now and I found this link which has answered a few questions: http://examine.com/leangains-faq/


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

This interests me as I want to drop a lot of bf.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Has anyone used LG with AAS?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Fat said:


> Has anyone used LG with AAS?


yeah, i broke my heel + ankle so been out for 6 months an gained 20lbs of fat, currently doing LG with low dose tren and test + hour of cardio per day. hoping to rip up nicely in 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Fat said:


> Has anyone used LG with AAS?


The creator if you listen to rumours lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Not so sure Berkhan is on roids, google andreaz Engström though....


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Leangains is a cool diet idea, its not a revolution but it makes diet adherence a breeze and allows you to be a little more relaxed on the whole nutrition side of things, from experience.

Imo Andreaz is natural, he is in good condition, not crazy peeled condition, but very lean, aesthetic and not that massive. THIS is good genetic, not that teen dream Jeff Seid with peeled 17 inch arms can see the veins running in between his bicep/tricep and pyramid like traps and bowling ball delts or Big Ron 18 inch shredded arms without gym.

The other guy though, Marcus Lange I think his name is, definitely on the sauce.

Berkhan is 100% natural no doubt, the dude is tall and twig like and has no thickness to his muscles, he looks muscular in his photo's due to be near 3% fat but go and look at his youtube vids, he is small but INSANELY strong (600lb deadlift for reps).


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Vids of him deadlifting 550 I'm sure...in chinos lol


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Wevans2303 said:


> Leangains is a cool diet idea, its not a revolution but it makes diet adherence a breeze and allows you to be a little more relaxed on the whole nutrition side of things, from experience.
> 
> Imo Andreaz is natural, he is in good condition, not crazy peeled condition, but very lean, aesthetic and not that massive.
> 
> ...


Yeah i agree with this. Just puzzles me how someone with such strength has as little muscle mass as himself


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> Vids of him deadlifting 550 I'm sure...in chinos lol


I cannot remember exactly the weight, he has pulled over 600 I think he got 2 reps, that is absolutely ridiculous for someone of his height and stature.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

k3z said:


> Yeah i agree with this. Just puzzles me how someone with such strength has as little muscle mass as himself


Because he is natural, it's obvious, he has good muscle mass, but there is no thickness to the muscle, it just looks flimsy and weak although it isn't, if he was to run test prop 300mg/week for 8 weeks with a little anadrol 100mg/day he would absolutely explode in size, EXPLODE.

The other tale tell sign of a natural is they are normally very, very strong for their size, whereas drug assisted guys are big, with no real strength in comparison to a true veteran natural lifter, no appreciable level of contractile fibre, all just intra muscular water and glycogen swelling the muscle up,but this is body-building everyone, dysfunctional muscle.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

270kg 595lb for 3 here






Absolutely ridiculous lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

I just like it for diet adherence.

I can eat 1800 cals a day and feel happy about it.

Having fajitas tonight with guacamole, sour cream and about 700g worth of chicken whilst cuttng...couldn't do that on most diets.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Wevans2303 said:


> Because he is natural, it's obvious, he has good muscle mass, but there is no thickness to the muscle, it just looks flimsy and weak although it isn't, if he was to run test prop 300mg/week for 8 weeks with a little anadrol 100mg/day he would absolutely explode in size, EXPLODE.


Fair enough hes natural, but that wont restrict the way his muscles look, there are natural guys much thicker but weaker than him. He should still be huge even though he has a tiny bodyfat %


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I just like it for diet adherence.
> 
> I can eat 1800 cals a day and feel happy about it.
> 
> Having fajitas tonight with guacamole, sour cream and about 700g worth of chicken whilst cuttng...couldn't do that on most diets.


Id be bloody dissapointed with 1800 cals lol


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

I love it! heres a really good place to learn/ask questions http://www.reddit.com/r/leangains/ and on the right of the screen there is a few useful links to a FAQ / guide / calculator etc


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

k3z said:


> Fair enough hes natural, but that wont restrict the way his muscles look, there are natural guys much thicker but weaker than him. He should still be huge even though he has a tiny bodyfat %


Just to quote the man himself "with strength comes muscle",,,, hes not the best of examples...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you allowed a cheat meal on LG because you're carb cycling already?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

A guy in the bodybuilding industry trying to make money off a fad and you lot think he is natural because he is a bit stringy lol. Wise up.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

k3z said:


> Fair enough hes natural, but that wont restrict the way his muscles look, there are natural guys much thicker but weaker than him. He should still be huge even though he has a tiny bodyfat %


No no he has a lot of muscle on a taller frame to appear more regular, BUT I am talking about the thickness you get from injecting test and how you blow up in size when using superdrol/anadrol and maybe dbol when lean.



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> A guy in the bodybuilding industry trying to make money off a fad and you lot think he is natural because he is a bit stringy lol. Wise up.


I am well known for being outspoken on natty vs. non natty and but this guy is obviously natural, he is lucky to be so lean, but has no thick muscle, all flimsy muscle on an ectomorphic frame.

He has no agenda does Martin, he started blogging this diet strategy merely to disprove all the BROSCIENCE BS that floods the sport of bodybuilding and weight lifting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> A guy in the bodybuilding industry trying to make money off a fad and you lot think he is natural because he is a bit stringy lol. Wise up.


You're always so bitter on this website man, cheer up.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> You're always so bitter on this website man, cheer up.


but but...i put "lol"


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Wevans2303 said:


> No no he has a lot of muscle on a taller frame to appear more regular, BUT I am talking about the thickness you get from injecting test and how you blow up in size when using superdrol/anadrol and maybe dbol when lean.
> 
> I am well known for being outspoken on natty vs. non natty and but this guy is obviously natural, he is lucky to be so lean, but has no thick muscle, all flimsy muscle on an ectomorphic frame.
> 
> He has no agenda does Martin, he started blogging this diet stragy merely to disprove all the BROSCIENCE BS that floods the sport of bodybuilding and weight lifting.


Although he has an endomorphic figure from birth - check out his progress pics. The progress is phenomenal, i just cant help think hes selling himself short by looking weedy


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Fat said:


> Are you allowed a cheat meal on LG because you're carb cycling already?


It's certainly not an excuse to slacken on healthy eating habits, you don't just lose fat and gain mass concurrently it's not a magic bullet this diet, but it does make things easier but people are confusing better results with some sort of biological trickery/magic when all it boils down to is being more consistent.

Have your cheat days/cheat meals as you would normally, you will get much more satisfaction on LG as you are fasted an eat bigger meals. Even salads taste awesome after a fast, this is when you can tell your body truly needs nutrients.



k3z said:


> Although he has an endomorphic figure from birth - check out his progress pics. The progress is phenomenal, i just cant help think hes selling himself short by looking weedy


He's worked with what god has given him, the problem is you're comparing him to other fake naturals in your head and drug users which is why he appears thinner and frailer, this is the reality of drug free lifting for most guys with average genetics, those with good genetics yes a little thicker but nothing much more, not at 3-4% fat no way, the body is straved, depleted and in NEED of calories and nutrients. Mr. Berkhan was 8-10% he would look much thicker and bigger.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> A guy in the bodybuilding industry trying to make money off a fad and you lot think he is natural because he is a bit stringy lol. Wise up.


I dropped 10st of fat on this "fad"

Carb back loading and cycling is far from it...


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

So how much weight have you guys lost in terms of bf on this? Or around your waist?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I remember reading him say it's for people around 10% to get even leaner

LG wasn't created to be a crash diet


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

I've dropped 10st all in

Pre LG and then just before starting to build on it










That was around a year ago

Then to now










Not sure on % bf lost though educated guesses anyone?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

MutantX said:


> I remember reading him say it's for people around 10% to get even leaner
> 
> LG wasn't created to be a crash diet


Works way higher. See my post...I was about 20-25%? Ish


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

MutantX said:


> I remember reading him say it's for people around 10% to get even leaner
> 
> LG wasn't created to be a crash diet


I don't see why it makes a difference, I did it before when I was leaner and enjoyed it. Then I had no choice in the army as we had to eat 3x a day, but now back to IFing it and seeing results even tho I'm a porky 20% or so right now ha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> Works way higher. See my post...I was about 20-25%? Ish


lol you were like 40-45% probably my man haha.

But good work, I thought you were joking when you said you dropped 10st


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> I've dropped 10st all in
> 
> Pre LG and then just before starting to build on it
> 
> ...


Awesome. Was this lost primarily on leangains and cardio?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

NO cardio.

Read that again...I do NO cardio.

I walk to my work if that counts....other than that....none.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> lol you were like 40-45% probably my man haha.
> 
> But good work, I thought you were joking when you said you dropped 10st


Haha no jokes man


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

badly_dubbed what formula did you use on the IF Calculator for BMR?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Haris benedict, if you know maintenance roughly then the closest to it


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. Well I'm about 20 percent bf. Surely if works for very lean people it will help someone bigger, as fat comes off faster no?

It seems goodband flexible but restrictive in a sense. Good job on the 10st mate.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

chelios said:


> Thanks guys. Well I'm about 20 percent bf. Surely if works for very lean people it will help someone bigger, as fat comes off faster no?
> 
> It seems goodband flexible but restrictive in a sense. Good job on the 10st mate.


Course ittl work mate!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

k3z said:


> Course ittl work mate!


Thanks. Roughly how long does bf take to kick in? Happy with my size just want to drop fat on my **** and waist lol.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

chelios said:


> Thanks. Roughly how long does bf take to kick in? Happy with my size just want to drop fat on my **** and waist lol.


Its pretty much linear. Youll not wake up one morning and be able to see ur cock but ittl happen slowly and surely - the same as any good diet would. Ive never been high bf but it helped me drop a few % to where i wanted to be, and now it helps me to gain muscle as lean as possible


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

It works simply because of a weekly calorie deficit.

My maintenance is 2600cal

X7 = 18,200 cals per week required to maintain weight.

Now 3 days out of 7 I consume 2850cals

4 days out of 7 only 1700cals.

4x 1700= 6800cals

3x 2850= 8550cals

Equaling 15350 weekly cals consumed

So, 18,200-15,350= 2850 weekly deficit, or equaling 407cals per day, good for slow fat loss of around a pound per week, while not too low to promote muscle loss.

Simple really guys, so the idea it wont work on higher BF ranges is, well just silly


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> Here are my Marcos on LG


Any particular reason that you have more fat than carbs on rest day?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Because you are not working out, We want to maximise fat expenditure on rest days, carbs inhibit the body's use of stored fat to a certain point. So from the last intake of carbohydrate, you will be in effect utilizing stored fats for 40hours until the next carb refeed. That and fat is pretty satiating on the lower calorie day, and is great for hormone production.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> Because you are not working out, We want to maximise fat expenditure on rest days, carbs inhibit the body's use of stored fat to a certain point. So from the last intake of carbohydrate, you will be in effect utilizing stored fats for 40hours until the next carb refeed. That and fat is pretty satiating on the lower calorie day, and is great for hormone production.


Thanks can you give me an example of your diet on training/rest days so I can get some ideas


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Absolutely 

Nice rest day meal I had the other day

500g lean mince made into burgers, with sage and little salt

4 whole eggs beaten and fried with chili flakes and jerk seasoning.

Very simple but awesome.










And a training day meal(the whole day has a ton of stuff in it)










2 10inch tortillas

500g chicken breast seasoned in jerk herbs

400g Tuscan sauce with kidney beans

250g dry weight rice

Had 800g custard earlier in the day also.

Just a few things there for you


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info. How does protein shake intake work on lean gains?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Fits in all days, protein has to be high on all days (not scary high) if I can't hit my macros via food intake, then adding 50g whey to oats or whatever is a nice way to get it, failing that if I'm in a hurry then a shake is fine also


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice thanks mate. I do cardio, in the form of walking and jogging to gym and back, so this may help? I lost my job through injury a while back so that's my only real activity atm apart from helping my mrs's with my son.

Going to investigate more on the ways to eat with this. Clen may work well with it too.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Cardio is fine  but not needed at all

If you like it, then by all means do it, just don't let cardio affect your lifts


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> Cardio is fine  but not needed at all
> 
> If you like it, then by all means do it, just don't let cardio affect your lifts


No chance. Currently not lifting as heavy as before on shoulders and chest because I'm recovering from bursitis. Legs heavy as pos.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How would this work regards to bulking or do you just keep doing the recomp diet?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Unless you have well defined abs, I'd go for a cut. (-35% +10%)

However a slow bulk might be +40% of maintenance cals on a training day and -10% maintenance cals on a rest day


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

chelios said:


> Thanks guys. Well I'm about 20 percent bf. Surely if works for very lean people it will help someone bigger, as fat comes off faster no?
> 
> It seems goodband flexible but restrictive in a sense. Good job on the 10st mate.


It will work for anyone, the reason Martin recommends this type of diet be reserved is that if you have any idea about nutrition and training you shouldn't ever go much over 10% fat any way.



badly_dubbed said:


> Unless you have well defined abs, I'd go for a cut. (-35% +10%)
> 
> However a slow bulk might be +40% of maintenance cals on a training day and -10% maintenance cals on a rest day


I don't agree with fluctuating calories above and below maintenance, I think a small caloric surplus of 200-300 calories constantly will work best and more if using steroids, Martin likes to low carb rest days, which again I don't really think is necessary unless you are indeed sub 10% and want to get even leaner, for a lean bulk or regular cut diet, fixed macro nutrient ratios will suffice.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

The idea of high carb refeeds periodically is to upregulate the master hormone leptin, once you become leptin sensitive, fat loss becomes tremendously easy.

One reason for the carb back loading 

Cals can be in surplus for bulk on rest days but to absolutely minimise potential fat gain, -10% is generally used for this


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> The idea of high carb refeeds periodically is to upregulate the master hormone leptin, once you become leptin sensitive, fat loss becomes tremendously easy.
> 
> One reason for the carb back loading
> 
> Cals can be in surplus for bulk on rest days but to absolutely minimise potential fat gain, -10% is generally used for this


Its calories over time that determines weight gain and loss, the body doesn't shut itself off at night to calculate the amount of weight it has to gain or lose based on the energy balance, it's a constant change, alternating calories above and below maintenance vs. lower calorie surplus will yield almost identical results over time if the macro's are of similar apportionment.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Absolutely, I think I covered that a few posts back?

Cals in vs cals out is ultimately the key.

The carb cycling, etc helps IMO


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

There's no "need" to cheat on this diet as the workout days effectively act as "refeeds", for most people it's a lot of food. I've been running it I think for about 3-4years now, I just find it easier, plus I LOVE big meals rather than piddly little ones every 3hrs.

Eat your protein, don't drink it, although I do use the odd shake here and there just to hit targets, mainly caesin.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

bayman said:


> There's no "need" to cheat on this diet as the workout days effectively act as "refeeds", for most people it's a lot of food. I've been running it I think for about 3-4years now, I just find it easier, plus I LOVE big meals rather than piddly little ones every 3hrs.
> 
> Eat your protein, don't drink it, although I do use the odd shake here and there just to hit targets, mainly caesin.


Theres no need but would progression be affected once a week for recomping?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

Fat said:


> Theres no need but would progression be affected once a week for recomping?


You really don't need to cheat on this diet man I wouldnt worry about it .

Today is a workout day so I broke my fast at 12pm with two giant homemade cheeseburgers in buns, total of 1000 calories, I still have 2 meals in the rest of the day I need to get another 100g of protein in (400 cals) so I have 1200 cals I can pretty much make up of ice cream, bags of haribo, whatever... (if so inclined)

for me it's literally if i can fit it in 3000 calories at approx the right ratio of macros it's fine.

Cheating on this diet would just be eating nothing but ice cream all day, and when you can eat pretty much anything you want (in reason) there's no inclination to "cheat"

I've tried it before and it makes no difference to results whether I get my 2600 cals from chicken and brown rice or eating "dirtier" so I eat how I want to just making sure I get 200-250g protein


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

let me sum this up then....

Workout days you eat over maintenance in 3 big meals

and

non workout days you..........?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> let me sum this up then....
> 
> Workout days you eat over maintenance in 3 big meals
> 
> ...


eat under maintenance, lower carb, protein still high.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

in how many meals?

does that mean `3 days of high carb and 4 days of low carb?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> in how many meals?
> 
> does that mean `3 days of high carb and 4 days of low carb?





Lenagains.com (Martin Berkhan) said:


> Wednesday, April 14, 2010
> 
> The Leangains Guide
> 
> ...


From: http://www.leangains.com/2010/04/leangains-guide.html


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> eat under maintenance, lower carb, protein still high.


This is what im doing,low cals 4 days 1300,makes no diff what the cals are,but mine are from

eggs and cheese,weekends over compensate heavy up to 3-4 k cals,the recomp is awesome,

maintains size and nearly all strength.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> let me sum this up then....
> 
> Workout days you eat over maintenance in 3 big meals
> 
> ...


I find it better,to train on the lowcarb days,more fat loss.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

mal said:


> I find it better,to train on the lowcarb days,more fat loss.


i do cardio 6 days a week, but i plan on doing a triathlon later this year so i need it for fitness


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you think he will ever write the book?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

who the fck needs a book it's all in this thread.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Fat said:


> Do you think he will ever write the book?


Nope. Martin's pretty much indicated he'll never release it now, too many people have gone mainstream with his ideas for him to make anything of it I think.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Fat said:


> How do you build/recover on rest days if you're in a calorie deficit?


It depends how you set the diet up whether it's for fat loss, muscle gain or recomp. Recomp in theory means slower muscle gain but not getting fat whilst doing it.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd still buy it.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> I'd still buy it.


Yeah me too, I just don't think he has the motivation to see it through now.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Too busy getting ****ed up on cheesecakes lol


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

mal said:


> This is what im doing,low cals 4 days 1300,makes no diff what the cals are,but mine are from
> 
> eggs and cheese,weekends over compensate heavy up to 3-4 k cals,the recomp is awesome,
> 
> maintains size and nearly all strength.


You running any gear with that plan? I'm gonna start something very similar from tomorrow:

Weights every other day.

*Training days:* fast until 5pm, then 600cals in the form of whey isolate, oats, milk, banana, then train an 1/2hrs later. Post-training: oats, egg whites, fruit, honey.... wait a little until I'm hungry again, so probably about 5mins, then dinner of chicken and veg, some fruit and maybe a protein shake. Cals will be around 1500.

*Non-training:* fast until 5pm, running near on empty from the previous day's calorie restriction and evening training, then start eating at 5pm..... ~3200-3500cals, ~320protein, ~350carbs++, minimal fat, 30g or so from a 2-3 eggs and trace fats, some days higher fat when I switch chicken for lean steak mince..... all to be consumed by 10pm

So then I'm refuelled ready to train the next day again.

Don't you find appetite control a nightmare on the 1300cal days?

Appetite control is the bane of my life, might need to get reductil or something.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

bayman said:


> It depends how you set the diet up whether it's for fat loss, muscle gain or recomp. Recomp in theory means slower muscle gain but not getting fat whilst doing it.


So how would you set up leangains for good fat loss as quickly as possible, high protein, medium carbs and low fat?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

No, just a normal cut.

-35% +10% cals

As per my macro ratios with your figures


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> Does anyone know when the lean gains book is out? I want to learn more about this method so I can start it


Ask me all u want  Wanna go to Bangkok!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Starting tomorrow. I will train at about 7.30am for an hour so I guess my food window should be about 9 when i get home, til 4? Or can I hold off a bot til 10 and consume bcaa?

Also, can someone again clarify allowances on workout day and non workout day? Also can you ever play around with the food window?

Sorry for the repeated questions, my phones playing up and won't show previous pages.

Cheers


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

You could hold off but you should eat within 1.5 hour

I wouldnt play around with the window, keep it the same within one hour to regulate grehlin

High carb low fat training days, vice versa non training


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

k3z said:


> You could hold off but you should eat within 1.5 hour
> 
> I wouldnt play around with the window, keep it the same within one hour to regulate grehlin
> 
> High carb low fat training days, vice versa non training


Thanks mate, in terms or calories on training days and non training days, is it -30% on rest days and + 10% on workout days?


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Depends what your goals are, but thats a good option for recomp yeah :thumb:


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

k3z said:


> Depends what your goals are, but thats a good option for recomp yeah :thumb:


My target is fat loss mate!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Then I would personally go -35% rest day +10% training day (majority cals from carbs on training day)


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How do you build/recover muscle on rest days if its in a calorie deficit?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

You wont technically be building on a rest day on fat loss to be fair, for that slow bulking or recomp with cals above or near maintenance would be best eg to build faster, 7days out of 7 rather than 3 if you get me...

You won't be loosing anything however.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> Here are my Marcos on LG


What site did you use for that? Looks good


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

Can be found here

http://www.1percentedge.com/ifcalc/


----------



## mug2k (Jun 29, 2009)

Does anyone here train fasted ?, might try it because at the moment I'm training after 2 meals (breakfast & lunch). The way I see it is if you train before any food you'll be running on energy via fat storage instead of being fuelled by food.

Does that make sense ?.

@badly_dubbed, nice rack I have the same one.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

yep. take some bcaas


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

mug2k said:


> Does anyone here train fasted ?, might try it because at the moment I'm training after 2 meals (breakfast & lunch). The way I see it is if you train before any food you'll be running on energy via fat storage instead of being fuelled by food.
> 
> Does that make sense ?.
> 
> @badly_dubbed, nice rack I have the same one.


It might help, but in truth the most important bit is nailing your diet and being consistent with it.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

k3z said:


> Its pretty much linear. Youll not wake up one morning and be able to see ur cock but ittl happen slowly and surely - the same as any good diet would. Ive never been high bf but it helped me drop a few % to where i wanted to be, and now it helps me to gain muscle as lean as possible


bumping an old thread here but to gain while on IF i take it u just eat a calorie surplus withing the 8 hour window? daft question i know but im looking for answers from someone who has successfully built muscle while on IF/lean gains


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Sharpz said:


> bumping an old thread here but to gain while on IF i take it u just eat a calorie surplus withing the 8 hour window? daft question i know but im looking for answers from someone who has successfully built muscle while on IF/lean gains


Yeah, exactly.

Just track everything you eat. Depending on your stats, you'll probably find it pretty hard to cram in the required calories to bulk within the 8 hour window, and that's the reason i no longer do IF. I'm now using 5 - 6 meals per day. Must say my BF% has increased slightly but the progression in strength and lbm has increased more dramatically than it would on IF.

Its all preference, its no magic tool, just another way of dieting. Id recommend it for cutting, not so much building muscle - although it can be done.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> Hah that book will be a while! So join the very big que....
> 
> Check out www.rippedbody.jp
> 
> ...


Good website.


----------

